# Broadway Bella



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

*Broadway Bela*

Packaging for the new Dracula kit...........


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Ee-haaaa! Can't wait!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Schweet! When will we be seeing this?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Outstanding! I'll be making mine AS the broadway dracula. My janus drac is good enough for the movie version.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very Nice.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

btw its BELA not BELLA (as in the idiotic Twilight series)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I Know,I tried to change it,but it wont let me................


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What a Bella Bela.Any news as for the deluxe Dracula with Victim issue as well.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful box art, but (playing devil's advocate here) I'm glad they included photos of the built and painted prototype on the sides of the box because that particular photo of Lugosi as Dracula on the top of the box isn't really representative of the sculpt.

I only mention this because I remember all the fuss that has been made over the years about the fact that the first Aurora "monster" kits (Dracula, the Frankenstein Monster, and the Wolf Man, for example) didn't look like the box art. I couldn't have cared less, but some modelers are sticklers for such things.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I would have gone with box art that represents the product inside. But maybe they had no choice in the matter. I never liked painted box art that gave me no idea what the kit looked like.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

You can see the actual kitbuildup on the box sides though


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The build up picture on the side of the box is more interesting than the front picture of the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

So looking forward to this, just recorded a documentry on Lugosi on Sky shows a lot of stills from the broadway show.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

xsavoie said:


> The build up picture on the side of the box is more interesting than the front picture of the box.:thumbsup:


Also the front picture doesn't seem to represent the pose of the kit. A minor point as long as there's a kit photo on the side.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

They might as well as put the picture of the kit on front of the box,and the real stage picture on the side of the box.With special lighting used during a photo shoot on the Dracula kit,the result then on a fine built kit would be great.Certainly more attractive than the present photo they plan to put on the front of the box.


----------

